# very important question about USA flights



## islam (Sep 3, 2009)

Alslamualikum everbody, i really have an important question for the people who are from USA or whoever can advice me on that, my girlfriend will come with her three kids, and they are all under 12 years, and she is being trying to find the best flight deal, coz as you know its 4 tickets, and her budget is not much, i offered her to buy the tickets but she totally refused that as she is refuses any help concerning money from me, and its really hard coz for us arabs men its ok, but for her its not, i don't know why, so she insist to buy the tickets herself.
so, i just want to ask, what is the best deal, and how to get it, and from where, i really tried most of the low prices flights websites, but still high, as she is coming from seattle, as its the closest to her, so i could find low prices from New York, but from seattle still high, so please advice me, i really don't want her to spend too much on tickets? and one more thing, why you American women so tough like that about money, you don't accept men to spend money on you, is it common there, or just my fiancee, coz even when we were in Dubai she didn't let me pay for anything, i had to beg her and i tried to tell her its common for a man to do that, its normal for us arabs, and for those who live here will know that, so why is that?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Walaikum salaam.
Have you looked at Egyptair?


----------



## stahlblu (Aug 30, 2009)

walikum as salaam,,

okay your options are egyptair. One way tickets are like 700 usd but you can also if you pay for them check on orbitz... they only accept american and european addresses... egyptair is the cheapest i just bought mine one week before leaving while in usa and it was 693 and i bought my ticket a month ahead in egypt for 3499


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If she's coming from Seattle, you may have a problem. The best air fares will be direct flights from a major hub city (New York, Los Angeles, Chicago, San Francisco or DC). What is expensive is getting from somewhere like Seattle to a major hub city where you can get a direct flight to Cairo.

Your gf should investigate cheap airlines within the US from Seattle to one of the hub cities, where she could get the best flights and fares to Cairo. Some of these are only available online or without seat reservations or whatever and might be best researched from the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## stahlblu (Aug 30, 2009)

okay i didnt see seattle part... I am from seattle. Anyway you can go on Orbitz... because the flights frm seattle to the west coast about two weeks out are around 100-150 one way on american airlines... that is who i used and i paid 89 dollars one way.


----------



## stahlblu (Aug 30, 2009)

islam said:


> why you American women so tough like that about money, you don't accept men to spend money on you, is it common there, or just my fiancee, coz even when we were in Dubai she didn't let me pay for anything, i had to beg her and i tried to tell her its common for a man to do that, its normal for us arabs, and for those who live here will know that, so why is that?


first of all it is independence many women especially those that are there with children are very indpendent and by allowing a man to pay for everything is losing their independence... sorry it isnt for all americans but I will tell you just trust her instead of paying for her if she wants to pay for her self and her kids.. let her do it. lol but surprise her with gifts and these things for the kids. especially the kids we americans want to know that our husbands accept our kids. because that is number one to us... Not anything else. I hope that helps lollane:


----------



## islam (Sep 3, 2009)

Alslamualikum
thank you all for heping me with that, you were great help for me, i have gathred the best information and i told my gf , she was very happy.
and thank you stahlblu for your advice and i really love her kids, and i consider them as mine, i met my gf in Dubai she was on vacation there with a friend, her friend also is a single mother, but my gf is different from her friend she is very shy, sweet, kind, she is wonderful, i never met a woman like her in my life, i had no chance to meet her kids as they were in USA with her mother when she came to dubai, but believe me wallahi i swear i love them so much, i have talked to them many times , i really have many informaton about them, they are like their mother, so nice, and cute, iam really looking forward to be with them, and to start a great life inshallah together.
and i wish stahlblu if you can to allow my gf to contact you when she comes inshallah so you can introduce her to other American women to be her friends so she don't feel lonely here, as i know that she will be away of her country so it will not be easy for her and for the kids and i want them to be happy, i wish i can make them happy as much as i can, and if she can have friends here and so the kids that will ease things for them, so i wish it will not bother you inshallah, just as soon as she comes inshallah she will contact you by herself and you two can exchange contact details inshallah if that ok.
thank you all for your great help.


----------



## stahlblu (Aug 30, 2009)

islam said:


> Alslamualikum
> thank you all for heping me with that, you were great help for me, i have gathred the best information and i told my gf , she was very happy.
> and thank you stahlblu for your advice and i really love her kids, and i consider them as mine, i met my gf in Dubai she was on vacation there with a friend, her friend also is a single mother, but my gf is different from her friend she is very shy, sweet, kind, she is wonderful, i never met a woman like her in my life, i had no chance to meet her kids as they were in USA with her mother when she came to dubai, but believe me wallahi i swear i love them so much, i have talked to them many times , i really have many informaton about them, they are like their mother, so nice, and cute, iam really looking forward to be with them, and to start a great life inshallah together.
> and i wish stahlblu if you can to allow my gf to contact you when she comes inshallah so you can introduce her to other American women to be her friends so she don't feel lonely here, as i know that she will be away of her country so it will not be easy for her and for the kids and i want them to be happy, i wish i can make them happy as much as i can, and if she can have friends here and so the kids that will ease things for them, so i wish it will not bother you inshallah, just as soon as she comes inshallah she will contact you by herself and you two can exchange contact details inshallah if that ok.
> thank you all for your great help.


Thanks so much and Im glad i could help you and I am from seattle and I miss home so much some days! I miss the rain more then anything... sure she can contact me now and we can talk and i can help her to get introduced to people and to comfort her on her trip... when is she planning to come? my email is elizabethnwaters {at} gmail . com


----------



## islam (Sep 3, 2009)

Alslamualikum , 
thank you so much stahlblu, or i guess your name is elizabeth, right? i have gave my gf your mail, and by the way her name is April, and her kids names are, jonathan, samantha, and naomi sky , beautiful names , i think you have kids too, inshallah it will be good if the kids get along together, and about April , she is the most adorable person you will ever meet, she is nice, sweet, shy, and very honest person.
anyway, it will really mean alot to me if she could find good friends here to get along with and have fun as she is the most important person in the world to me,and inshallah you sound a nice lady and inshallah you two could be good friends, as she doesn't have much friends there because of her work and the kids, and i wish she can rest a little and have fun after these years of work, but of course she will refuse to stay here jobless, so inshallah she can find a good job here, she is very smart and talented and can get the best job inshallah.
I don't know exactly when she is coming, but she is planning to come this month inshallah if possible, and i wish she can coz you cannot realize how much i miss her and need her, but i would like to ask you about something, coz the kids are at school, and they already started there since the second of this month, but when they come here what are the best school and in the same time not so expensive, and is it possible to join right after they come coz i don't want them to miss one day at school ? and in these schools are there many Americans so the kids can get along fast, coz the language will be a problem for them in the beginning till they learn Arabic inshallah ? i wish if you can advice me in this topic coz its very important to me.
thank you again, and take care.


----------



## stahlblu (Aug 30, 2009)

islam said:


> Alslamualikum ,
> thank you so much stahlblu, or i guess your name is elizabeth, right? i have gave my gf your mail, and by the way her name is April, and her kids names are, jonathan, samantha, and naomi sky , beautiful names , i think you have kids too, inshallah it will be good if the kids get along together, and about April , she is the most adorable person you will ever meet, she is nice, sweet, shy, and very honest person.
> anyway, it will really mean alot to me if she could find good friends here to get along with and have fun as she is the most important person in the world to me,and inshallah you sound a nice lady and inshallah you two could be good friends, as she doesn't have much friends there because of her work and the kids, and i wish she can rest a little and have fun after these years of work, but of course she will refuse to stay here jobless, so inshallah she can find a good job here, she is very smart and talented and can get the best job inshallah.
> I don't know exactly when she is coming, but she is planning to come this month inshallah if possible, and i wish she can coz you cannot realize how much i miss her and need her, but i would like to ask you about something, coz the kids are at school, and they already started there since the second of this month, but when they come here what are the best school and in the same time not so expensive, and is it possible to join right after they come coz i don't want them to miss one day at school ? and in these schools are there many Americans so the kids can get along fast, coz the language will be a problem for them in the beginning till they learn Arabic inshallah ? i wish if you can advice me in this topic coz its very important to me.
> thank you again, and take care.


Yes my name is elizabeth and please ask april to email anytime. Anyway about the kids No not yet I dont have kids but i cant wait. However the school has been postponed in egypt till oct 3rd for all schools due to Swine Flu....Now the only way to keep them in school is to have her put them in home school which isnt horribly expensive but the problem is it is still a bit expensive. umm i was in an online private schol and it was 290 6years ago and if you need the school i was in it is in Yakima Washington near her so I can get her info. They might have financial aid available for the kids too I am not sure. 

so if they come before school year is over they will probably miss a few months if they go to government school. ummm other wise depending whereyou leave if you want you can email me privately exactly what city you live and i can find out what good schools are around. and i look forward to talking to your girlfriend.

Eid Mubarak! 

Masalaama


----------

